# GTA2 Cheats - not working Help pls...



## elumalai (Mar 17, 2005)

hi,

I finally got a playable game for my PC from last month Digit.  But being tired of actual playing I tried cheat codes but it doesn't work.

Can anybody tell me, how to enter the cheats in GTA2.

Also, is there cheat to escape from Police ?

Pls help me.........


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

There are quite a few cheat codes availble, here are main ons type: GOURANGA(with caps, during gameplay) then enter the following before starting a level: rsjabber-God Mode, godofgta- all weapons, max ammo, hunsrus- Makes you invisible, ukgamer- all cities, tumyfrog- all bonus levels,  meatman- makes you a hamster, alone- all people and cops vanish, naked- people are nude, nakad-cops are naked. Reply if ya want more.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

Have a Nice Day, Killing People


----------



## elumalai (Mar 17, 2005)

thanx raj14

but what is the way of entering the code.

first , i created a player named gouranga.
Then I changed name to muchcash, I got moremoney.
But other things, for getting max ammo are not working.

Also, i don;t knpw how to enable multiple cheats.

Pls help.... I like to break laws atleast in games.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry dude, no multiple cheating In GTA2, if others don't work then changed the name to cheats. E.G. name your player naked. See if that helps pS: u can call me raj, thats my real name


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2005)

Well the other alternative is to download this trainer for Gta 2 from here
*www.ggmania.com/cheat.php3?cheat=441

And then place it in your gta 2 installed directory and then run the Trainer,Select the desired cheats from the list and after that i guess the Gta2.exe file (note: not the Gta2 Manager)

Happy cheating


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 17, 2005)

ahhh this is wat.. m8 plzzz search the forum  i knew this would happen.. thats y i said ill rename a gta thread into GTA QUERIES.. plz try postin all GTA queries there.. 

here is the link *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15618


----------



## infernus (Mar 17, 2005)

raj14 said:
			
		

> Sorry dude, no multiple cheating In GTA2



You are utterly mistaken.
First enter GOURANGA as name. Then press Enter. Press Enter again and Delete it. Type in the code. Press enter. Press enter again, and delete it. Type in the next code and so on and you can enable all cheats you want.
Thats it.

@bharathbala2003. Lolz man. Looks like your worst nightmare has come true.


----------

